# Ruby Green breeding question



## calebjimz (Aug 10, 2009)

alright so i picked up a group of ruby greens and the male is ready to spawn and so are some of the females. they do the little dance, the circle twirling their fins thing, but the female never drops any eggs. why is this? is she not mature enough? or is there something wrong with her


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Give them some time. They'll get the hang of it.


----------

